# Why are my homemade baked goods giving me heartburn???



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been noticing that any time I eat something I bake at home, it gives me raging heartburn. Tonight I made homemade pizza and have been paying for it all night! It also happens with my honey yogurt rolls and my wheat bread, both of which I love







Any idea why this is? I do use a bread machine, could that have something to do with it? I use King Arthur flour, mainly whole wheat but also some all-purpose. My yeast is Red Star (not quick rising).

Gah! This is really bumming me out, I've been baking at home more lately but I don't want to have to go on Prevacid or something because of it







:


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

EVERY time I eat something with white flour in it, I get heart burn. Every single stinking time. If its 100% whole wheat (or whole any kind of grain) I am ok, but I cannot ingest white flour. Maybe its the little bit you put in? I know some people on the Traditional FOods board talking about soaking flour to make it more digestable before you bake with it... maybe you could check out some of those threads. I don't know all the ins and outs of how to do it.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Your intestinal flora is out of whack and the fresh yeast and refined carbs are not helping.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

More on soaking grains here:
http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/be_kind.html


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you both, I'm keeping a sort of log of what I've been eating the past few days and haven't had heartburn in a few either. I made the rolls with just white whole wheat the other day (no APF at all) and I didn't have any problems afterward, so I'll keep going that route and see what happens. JaneS, thank you for that link! Very interesting, I love the idea of milling my own grain, but I need to give it some more thought.

Here's hoping...


----------

